
An open source object storage server with Amazon S3 compatible API - ngaut
https://github.com/journeymidnight/yig
======
verdverm
[https://GitHub.com/minio/minio](https://GitHub.com/minio/minio)

~~~
js4ever
"At its core, Yig extend minio backend storage to allow more than one ceph
cluster work together and form a super large storage resource pool"

------
jedisct1
[https://leo-project.net/leofs/](https://leo-project.net/leofs/)

